# Clomid or Nolvadex for Anabol cycle?



## BadTemperedBear (Aug 11, 2005)

Soon to start my first cycle with Anabol (pink five-sided tabs) but have read conflicting advice about Anti-E.

Should I use Clomid or Nolvadex?

And should I take it thoughout the cycle and a week or two beyond, or just post-cycle?

First cycle, and first post, so please be gentle with your answers!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

You're only using anabol for a cycle


----------



## BadTemperedBear (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, just Anabol because I thought it best to keep it really simple on my first go, rather than trying to run a stack.

Am I wrong in thinking this? Do I have to stack something else to get a result, if so what?


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Never ever do an oral cycle only.......esp for your first cycle.

Test 400-500mg a week ( divided into two shots a week) for 8-10 weeks.

Nolvadex 10-14 days after the end of the cycle....week1 60mg
week2 40mg, week3 40mg, week 4 20mg


----------



## Stu (Aug 11, 2005)

there is nothing wrong with a dbol only cycle i know plenty of people that have done dbol only with sucess. test enan or cyp is best tho.


----------



## Tha Don (Aug 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Never ever do an oral cycle only.......esp for your first cycle.
> 
> Test 400-500mg a week ( divided into two shots a week) for 8-10 weeks.
> 
> ...


totally agree, oral only cycles suck, a simple test enan/cyp cycle would be a much better choice, for pct nolva will suffice


----------



## BadTemperedBear (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, thanks guys. I obviously want my first cycle to get decent results, so I'll get some Test Enan to add to Anabol and will use Nolvadex post-cycle.

Appreciate the advice


----------



## ag-guys (Aug 11, 2005)

If you're going to pick an anti-E go with arimidex for that research project.

arimidex: http://www.ag-guys.com/arimidex-armidex.html

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## LAM (Aug 11, 2005)

I would just use the test @ 500 mg/wk for the first cycle.  if you start off cycling you have no idea how each individual compound effects you.  if you suffer from any sides, gyno, etc. you also have no idea which one acually caused them


----------



## kraziplaya (Aug 12, 2005)

test cylcles are awesome


----------



## srwinner16 (Mar 14, 2010)

j


----------



## srwinner16 (Mar 14, 2010)

f


----------



## srwinner16 (Mar 14, 2010)

m


----------



## srwinner16 (Mar 14, 2010)

n


----------



## srwinner16 (Mar 14, 2010)

t


----------

